# Had a hog killing in Fla...



## Dutch (Dec 18, 2015)

Killed these yesterday on my Dads farm in Florida. They had been tearing up his hay fields. Problem solved for the moment.


----------



## OptimumShine (Dec 18, 2015)

What time are we eating?


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 18, 2015)

Kinda cute seein' those piggies sleeping like that 

Congratulations and eat well!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 18, 2015)

AWESOME man!! Me thinks there are a few more out there though

Good healthy lookin pigs too....Your dad must have been feeding them Real Good!


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 20, 2015)

Congrats on the hogs.  Some good eating there.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 26, 2015)

The end result.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2015)

Pile of good freezer meat right there. Good shooting, Dutch.


----------



## JJhunts (Jan 3, 2016)

Sweet dude


----------



## tracker12 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm getting hungry looking at all that nice looking pork.  Nice job.


----------

